# Small animal magazines?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Is there such a beast? 

I have an addiction to magazines and a love for small animals so I thought I would ask if there was a small animal mag out there somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

dunno if there's one for hammies but I know there's Rat and Mouse magazine, & Pro-Rat-A for members of the NFRS 
Our college carries Pet Focus magazine that often has articles of interest to small furry owners out there too


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Not heard of Pet Focus, thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Ooh great thread! I've been hoping to hear of a Small Pet Magazine too.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

Tapir said:


> I subscribe to Pet Focus, it's pretty good


How many an issues a year do you get ? I had a look on their website, cant seem to see lol. It looks interesting and something I might subscribe too. Is it aimed at younger people and kids more ?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I've been looking at their website... Not too impressed with the info on there tbh... Might give it a go though


----------



## cs42khan (Aug 3, 2012)

have a look at pet magazines


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If you love bunnies, checkout Bunny Creations - Welcome

Bunny Mad Lisa produces a lovely quarterly magazine called unsurprisingly "Bunny Mad".


----------



## goose101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Whsmith do one... Can't remember what its called though...


----------

